# To lift or not. XJ



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

My 01 XJ has finally got the squat in the rear. I know it happens to all of them eventually. I was going to by Quadratec heavy duty rear springs and bushings. But, I got to thinking maybe a lift all the way around in the 3" range. Any body got any dos or don'ts. I know some people locally with 6" kits and custom this and that. That is not for me just stock or a little more would be nice.opcorn:


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

Just went through this decision with my 94 SE that got the Cherokee squats at 220,000. As long as I needed to do the rear springs, shocks should be replaced too… Might as well do front shocks… Front coils have been in there just as long… So, I did a lot of looking/reading and pricing on a lift and stock suspension parts. Roughly same price for stock replacement or a couple inches of lift, both will take just as long to install and I can fit some larger tires when these need to be replaced. Plus I figured it would look wicked cool and attract chicks.

Up to 3”- 3 ½” you can get away w/out needing a second mortgage or needing to play with things all the time. Some folks like that, me… I just want to fish not play mechanic every weekend!

Here is a link that lists just about every kit out there.
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=382635

Also good reading in the FAQ so you know what you are getting into and what to avoid, helped me a great deal in my decision and installation!

I went with Rusty’s 3” HD spring pack, HD coils, shocks and a TC drop (price point kit for my old Cherokee). I went with the HD parts because when I go fishing there are full coolers, 5-gallons water, me, the mutt, gear, 50# of extra lead, recovery gear…….in at all times, not the average grocery getter load. I also did not need the super rock-crawler/Monster-flex suspension kits, 37x14.5 tires or a nice cushy ride (would be nice but load carrying suffers). I wanted to be able to load the Cherokee and go fishing, wherever that might be and with whatever I could fit in it. Although… with 37” tires it might be more of a babe magnet…Hrmmm… Let me check what size wheels and backspacing I would need……

The 6 to 8 hour installation job took me 2 weekends and a week or so of evenings, 20 to 30 hours total. Yeah, I never professed to be a mechanic but got the job done! This does include trips to the store to buy stuff that I broke or forgot the last trip! Rides mighty stiff but it also has only 20 miles on it and I was riding empty. Total cost was around $800, including supplies to change all the fluids (differentials, tranny and oil), hydraulic floor jack, jack stands, $300 in nice new Craftsman tools (I had none really before hand) and on and on… 

I can send more detailed info on my…. ahhh... experience in the world of Cherokee suspension shopping and getting greasy on a gravel driveway if you’d like. Unless other folks are interested also than I can post here. Planning a trip to Buxton this weekend, if you’d like to tip a few and chat.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

exellent read... thanks for the info. You guys are more than welcome to put 'Club XJ' in your signature. there seems to be quite a few XJ owners on this site.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Great info, I thought about the whole serious off road badarse look too. But it's really all about fishing and was faced with the same "well new shocks, front coils, tire space......" so I'm in the same boat you where in. I have read endlessly about it, but mostly on forums that are about true offroading not toting gear up and down the beach. I've got most of the tools at hand and maybe a shop to use versus my gravel drive with stuff laying everywhere like normal. Thanks again.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Easiest fix is gonna be some parts store generic air-shocks, about $60.00, and an hour of your time...This and some plastic trimming up front will clear 30x9.50s, on 15x7's. Adjustable, too!

Plenty. 

3 inches can be done right for the above mentioned $800.00, and will clear 31" tires. The problem with this lift is in a lot of cases, you end up with driveline vibrations, even with the use of a 'case drop. The fix for this is a slip yoke eliminator, which will add another $300.

Fitting 33's takes 6", gets into real money, and will kill the power of the stock 4.0, unless you re-gear, at a cost of 300.00 to 500.00 per end.

Did I mention that my "air shock fix" costs $60 and takes one hour.... 

In my case, where I put A LOT of road miles (12k in six months, just fishing trips  ) on the XJ, the 30's made the most sense.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Old Man EMU - 95 XJ*

I put Old Man EMU rear springs and shocks all the way around about a year ago - l like the results but be ready for:

top rear shock bolts like to break off
in the floor pan when being removed; 
they have to be drilled and tapped.

rear spring bolts like to rust in the
(boxframe?)
and sometimes rust to the bushing sleeves.
I needed a breaking bar with a 3 foot
extension to break these loose

All this takes time that I did not plan for;
and plenty of PB Blaster.

While your at it why not drop a limited slip differential in the rear. I would say that is the greatest improvement I made to my XJ for the beach. I never found ground clearance to be a 
problem with the XJ. I run 235 75 15 Michelin Cross Terrains on the XJ and 31" MTR's on the Rubicon.
opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

If you want to just raise the rear back to stock level, a longer shackle, blocks, or helper springs will do it. You can even lift the rear 3 inches or whatever this way. 

I don't know if you've had it offroad or not but trying replacing the rear spring packs can be a PITA. Reason is because the welded nut on the inside of the frame. The weld tends to break and you're screwed.

- Dae


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Had it in my 93 before I sold it. My 96 is holding well but, I need to start a fund for it. :fishing:


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I wouldn't lift a Jeep an inch with out one HECK of a ROLL BAR!! Short wheel base makes correcting beyond most peoples driving ability. Add a little height and it turns over as fast as a Beetle. The aftermath is tough on families.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

Agree that it was a huge PITA. Broke both passenger side upper shock bolts, cut a hole from the top and drilled new bolt holes to fix. Couldn’t have gotten bolts to turn w/out the 3’ breaker bar (used the HiLift handle for this)! Six pack of empty PB Blaster cans. These are the reasons it took me so long and many trips to the stores. If I had to do it again, it would be well worth the estimated $300 to have a real mechanic do it with air tools and a lift. But I did have fun, kind of, and learned a lot about the setup. 

Roll bar? Sure a cage would be nice but not required. I drove a ’72 Bronco (I believe that was the year, the original style) talk about short, tall and narrow! Just going around a city corner felt like it was going to tip over. And how about the 70’s CJ’s as well as the flat top fender MJ’s. All short narrow vehicles that can not be driven like your 4-Runner or explorer type units. You just have to realize what you are driving and adjust accordingly. Now, once you get over 8” or so higher that is a different story, this does include tire height/width also for a total over stock difference in CG. But again, drive accordingly. You can’t be a left lane’r on the belt line or Virginia Interstate Raceway! It ain’t yo Mama’s grocery getter no mo.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Yep looked simple*

til the 1/2 impact wrench wouldn't turn the spring bolts - oh chit! Out came the breaker bar and 1 inch pipe.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Dyhard said:


> I wouldn't lift a Jeep an inch with out one HECK of a ROLL BAR!! Short wheel base makes correcting beyond most peoples driving ability. Add a little height and it turns over as fast as a Beetle. The aftermath is tough on families.


I've almost rolled my XJ, but that was while I was down in GWNF wheeling. Mine's only got a 3 inch lift, but it's extremely top heavy due to the safari rank on top with all the other junk up there when I go wheeling. For most folks, the odds of rolling a lifted XJ is very slim.

BTW, my buddy rolled his ZJ with a 4 inch lift down at GWNF. Although the insurance company totaled it, the roof didn't come anywhere near collasping. 

- Dae


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

BLUESMAN said:


> til the 1/2 impact wrench wouldn't turn the spring bolts - oh chit! Out came the breaker bar and 1 inch pipe.


You're luck you didn't break the weld on the nuts. Then you have been doing what Woodchuck had to do, which is cutting through the floor to get to the nut.

If I hadn't see that nut weld break so many times, I would have put new spring packs on my XJ instead of going with helper springs. I'd say 4 of 5 XJ's I've seen getting lifted had that nut weld break.

- Dae


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

*a cheaper fix*

If you want to just take the sag out, I found a set of cheap helper spring at the parts store for about 25.00. Bolts to the springs and both sides done with tools put back away in less then one hour. I think I also got about one inch of lift in the back on the middle setting for the helpers.

damifinow fish
1998 surplus government (FAA) XJ


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Just a follow up for those that gave me good information. I went with hd leafs and air shocks in the rear for now. It was cheap, effective, and for this season all I needed. Did not have any bolts break, probably due to a week of PB Blaster showers I applied and being prepared, thanks to everyone on that. I think next year when this isn't my daily driver as well I'll go for a quality lift all the way around and gut the inside to make it more of a committed fish wagon. Thanks again to everyone who gave input.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Dyhard said:


> I wouldn't lift a Jeep an inch with out one HECK of a ROLL BAR!! Short wheel base makes correcting beyond most peoples driving ability. Add a little height and it turns over as fast as a Beetle. The aftermath is tough on families.


He's talking about an XJ, I think you have it confused with a CJ5.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i put a 3in body lift on my yj and 33-12.50's fit under it perfectly with no rubbing. damn near impossible to roll it.


----------

